# Does anybody use a tablet like this one for editing photos?



## jwbryson1 (Aug 2, 2013)

These are the tablets I'm referring to:  wacom tablet| B&H Photo Video

I have heard they make PP much easier than using a mouse, for example.

Does anybody have / use one of these and find them worthwhile?  

Do you need an expensive one to get your money's worth?

Thoughts?  

Thanks for reading...


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, Yes and Yes.  Tablets (especially Wacom) are a great tool for photo editing.  Many people that I've talked to, actually prefer them as a mouse replacement for most things, but I only use mine for photo editing.

It's especially good for anything involve a type of brush tool.  So cloning/healing in Lightroom or Photoshop, any sort of drawing or painting in Photoshop CS etc.

On of the best things about them, is they (the pens) are pressure sensitive and you can set that pressure to different variables like the size of the brush, or the flow, density etc.  

I have a small one, I wish I had a larger one, although I don't know where I'd put it on my desk.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2013)

Quick Tips for Using a Wacom Tablet | Scott Kelby's Photoshop Insider


----------



## tirediron (Aug 2, 2013)

Couldn't live without mine!


----------



## KenC (Aug 2, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> These are the tablets I'm referring to:  wacom tablet| B&H Photo Video
> 
> I have heard they make PP much easier than using a mouse, for example.
> 
> ...



So, PP&#8800;crap?


----------



## MiFleur (Aug 2, 2013)

I use a bamboo tablet, made by wacom, I don't use it all the time but for more extensive work, it is very useful, took me a little bit of time to get used to it, but now I find it much more efficient than the computer mouse.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2013)

And if you really want to get into something that is 'next level', Check out the Qacom Cintiq series.  
Cintiq 24HD touch Pen Display


----------



## DarkShadow (Aug 2, 2013)

No but my wife and kids use a big tablet it's called windows 8:er:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 2, 2013)

KenC said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > These are the tablets I'm referring to:  wacom tablet| B&H Photo Video
> ...



Misquote.  :er:

Try this next time...  :taped sh:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 2, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> On of the best things about them, is they (the pens) are pressure sensitive and you can set that pressure to different variables like the size of the brush, or the flow, density etc.



How does this work?  So you set the sensitivity for "hard press" means the brush gets bigger and "soft press" and it gets smaller, etc?  That has to take some getting used to I would think.


----------



## KenC (Aug 2, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> KenC said:
> 
> 
> > jwbryson1 said:
> ...



Not an attempt at a quote - just a question inspired by the one you posed in your other thread


----------



## MarkKapoor (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah i used Windows 8 Tab...


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 2, 2013)

KenC said:


> jwbryson1 said:
> 
> 
> > KenC said:
> ...




Just hazing you.  :mrgreen:  I think PP is fine.  My only point was the less you have to crop, the better your image is likely to be because (1) you will probably spend more time composing and (2) when you crop you magnify bad pixels or OOF portions of the photo.  That's all.


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 2, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > On of the best things about them, is they (the pens) are pressure sensitive and you can set that pressure to different variables like the size of the brush, or the flow, density etc.
> ...


  Essentially yes.  That is actually how they are set up by default.   a light press makes the brush smaller, regular pressure gives you the full size brush.  Personally, I couldn't imagine working without one.  I use the tablet for everything, even surfing the web.  I've even been tempted to trade in my Intuos 3 for the new 5 just to be able to put the buttons  on the right side of the tablet (I'm a lefty).  

 One really cool thing about being a lefty and using a tablet; you can use the pen and the mouse at the same time.  This makes brush work in Lr super fast as I can use the scroll wheel on the mouse to adjust the brush size as I'm using the brush.


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 2, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > On of the best things about them, is they (the pens) are pressure sensitive and you can set that pressure to different variables like the size of the brush, or the flow, density etc.
> ...


It's pretty intuitive.  It's sort of like drawing with a soft felt tip pen, or maybe even a paint brush.  If you are drawing a line, the harder you press, the wider the line gets.  And for those of us who are older than 25 or 30, holding a pen is still probably more natural feeling than using a mouse.  

I've never felt comfortable enough to completely replace my mouse.  Mostly because I have a small 'Bamboo' tablet that is just too small and also because as a CAD designer, I use a mouse all day and a pen starts to feel weird.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm kind of the other end of the spectrum, and I freely admit *I DIDN'T GIVE IT ENOUGH TIME TO GET ACCUSTOMED TO IT!*

I have a tablet that I seldom use.  Occasionally, but not frequently.  Most of the time it's nothing more than a glorified mouse pad.  They do take some getting used to, and if I put in the time I'd probably find it a handy item.  As it is right now I don't care for them.  I keep saying I'm going to mess with it more, but to me it's honestly not worth the effort since a mouse works just fine.


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2013)

They are generally known as pen tablets.

I used Wacom's pen tablets for many years, but eventually moved up to their Cintiq display.
Editing right on the image is sweet.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Aug 2, 2013)

KmH said:


> They are generally known as pen tablets.
> 
> I used Wacom's pen tablets for many years, but eventually moved up to their Cintiq display.
> Editing right on the image is sweet.




As with much of photography, you get what you pay for....


----------



## Scatterbrained (Aug 2, 2013)

KmH said:


> They are generally known as pen tablets.
> 
> I used Wacom's pen tablets for many years, but eventually moved up to their Cintiq display.
> Editing right on the image is sweet.


  Just out of curiosity, what size Cintiq did you go with?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 2, 2013)

Picked up a pretty basic one off woot.com a few months ago, I can't believe I went without one for so long. It's a wacom Bamboo, I love it. Best $50 I have spent in a while, as far as computer stuff goes. It is pretty easy to get used to, though at first it feels pretty odd, takes a day of fooling around with and you are good to go. O like too that I can take handwritten notes and it converts to text, I'm not the fastest typer.


----------



## ann (Aug 2, 2013)

I have two, both of the citniq version, at one time i had a smaller version. they are great, but like anything else take time and practice to get the most out of the tool


----------



## KmH (Aug 2, 2013)

Scatterbrained said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > They are generally known as pen tablets.
> ...


The 22HD.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 3, 2013)

Every digital artist uses Intuos or Cintiq.  I use Intuos for computer modeling, painting, and sculpting. There is a touch sensitive slider on the side to adjust the brush size and opacity.


----------



## CherylL (Aug 3, 2013)

I have a small Bamboo and love it.  Mostly use it with PS, but sometimes I edit in PrPro with the pen.  It saves on the wrist.


----------



## kathyt (Aug 3, 2013)

My second shooter uses the Wacom larger one, and tells me I am crazy for not using one yet. I just never have tried one. She loves it.


----------

